# AKME: tư vấn thiết kế thi công phòng sạch mỹ phẩm



## hatmitdoan (9 Tháng tư 2021)

Việc áp dụng tiêu chuẩn CGMP ASEAN là một cơ sở để đảm bảo cho sản phẩm chất lượng. Để đạt được tiêu chuẩn này thì doanh nghiệp sản xuất cần thực hiện xây dựng và thi công phòng sạch mỹ phẩm.

Chúng tôi hiểu rõ được nỗi khó khăn bạn đang gặp phải, hãy để cho AKME sẽ đồng hành cùng doanh nghiệp của bạn giúp bạn hoàn toàn yên tâm công việc của doanh nghiệp mình. AKME tự hào là nhà thầu có năng lực, trình độ, nhân lực đảm nhiệm tư vấn thiết kế, báo giá thi công, cung cấp nguyên vật liệu xây dựng, giám sát và hoàn thiện dự án đến khi chính thức đi vào hoạt động và cam kết chế độ hậu mãi bảo trì suốt đời.

Tham khảo thêm phòng sạch mỹ phẩm đã thiết kế thi công tại AKME:

*Quy trình Tư vấn, thiết kế và thi công phòng sạch mỹ phẩm tại AKME*

- Đội ngũ tư vấn công ty sẽ nhận thông tin, yêu cầu từ khách hàng

- Tư vấn giải pháp tối ưu hệ thống phòng sạch

- Lên thiết kế, Dự toán và tiến độ thực hiện

- Thực hiện thi công: Đảm bảo đúng tiêu chuẩn thiết kế và tiến độ thời gian đã được phê duyệt

- Lắp đặt thiết bị máy móc, đảm bảo hoạt động

- Đào tạo nhân sự, xin giấy phép của Bộ Y tế và các hồ sơ thủ tục liên quan

- Thực hiện bảo hành công trình phòng sạch

Thông tin chi tiết về TƯ VẤN - THIẾT KẾ - THI CÔNG PHÒNG SẠCH, vui lòng liên hệ:

*Công ty TNHH Thương mại & Kỹ thuật Anh Khang

Hotline: 1900 636 814

Email: info@akme.com.vn

Website: akme.com.vn

Add: Số 1884 Phúc Diễn, Nam Từ Liêm, Hà Nội*


----------



## sangtao5 (19 Tháng sáu 2021)

hatmitdoan đã viết:


> Việc áp dụng tiêu chuẩn CGMP ASEAN là một cơ sở để đảm bảo cho sản phẩm chất lượng. Để đạt được tiêu chuẩn này thì doanh nghiệp sản xuất cần thực hiện xây dựng và thi công phòng sạch mỹ phẩm.
> 
> Chúng tôi hiểu rõ được nỗi khó khăn bạn đang gặp phải, hãy để cho AKME sẽ đồng hành cùng doanh nghiệp của bạn giúp bạn hoàn toàn yên tâm công việc của doanh nghiệp mình. AKME tự hào là nhà thầu có năng lực, trình độ, nhân lực đảm nhiệm tư vấn thiết kế, báo giá thi công, cung cấp nguyên vật liệu xây dựng, giám sát và hoàn thiện dự án đến khi chính thức đi vào hoạt động và cam kết chế độ hậu mãi bảo trì suốt đời.
> 
> ...


Bài viết hay, tham khảo: sangtaodecor.vn/thiet-ke-thi-cong-tu-ke-trung-bay-san-pham


----------

